
Semantic Mining of  Social Networks [pdf] - kercker
http://keg.cs.tsinghua.edu.cn/jietang/publications/book15-tang-Semantic-Mining-Social-Networks.pdf
======
pgroth
I'm the editor of the series that this book is published in. You can actually
buy the ebook for $30 at
[http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/abs/10.2200/S00629ED1V01Y2...](http://www.morganclaypool.com/doi/abs/10.2200/S00629ED1V01Y201502WBE011?journalCode=wbe.1)

It's a pretty fair price for a 200 page book that's (well in my opinion)
interesting.

